
Phylogeny Explorer project - yolodeveloper
https://phylogenyexplorerproject.com
======
zmix
How would anyone post such a picture of himself?
[https://phylogenyexplorerproject.com/images/aron.png](https://phylogenyexplorerproject.com/images/aron.png)

Too bad, one has to sign up, otherwise I'd be very interested in such a
interactive document.

EDIT: Ah, it's Alpha. That's why you need to register. Makes sense.

------
GlennS
I really like this sort of stuff, and the home page is very pretty (and also
professional looking). I balked at the sign-up and get a reference code on the
Facebook page though.

A similar thing for anyone else with this predicament:
[http://www.onezoom.org/](http://www.onezoom.org/)

Specific questions:

How do you deal with regions of the tree that are a matter of active
research/debate, or otherwise ambiguous?

On your front page image, what's happened to Ctenophora?

How do you deal with extinct species?

How do you deal with species which we can infer must exist, but aren't in the
fossil record (that we have found yet)?

~~~
yolodeveloper
I have just joined the project and am no biology expert, but all of these
discussions are help with professional biologists on the Slack page of the
project. Let me know if you'd like to join and I'll invite you to Slack
channel of the project.

